# WIP - Progress. First Digital



## Sarah

In Progress.

My first time trying out a digital art portrait with my new graphics tablet. I have never tried drawing portraits with the graphics tablet and photoshop so this really is my first try. Even though I can shade Ok-ish when drawing with paper/pencil, using the graphics tablet to me is somewhat harder.. 

I think this will keep me occupied for quite some time.. 

Anyway, just starting out a piece. Looks a bit cartoony or so at the moment. 

Please, tips/critique would be highly appreciated.


----------



## Susan Mulno

Looks good to me. The eye has a lot of detail. Something tells me this will be a stunning piece.


----------



## TerryCurley

I love how the cornea of the eye looks like it is sparkling. I agree with Susan this is going to be a really good piece.


----------



## just

I'm not a big fan of digital but you are showing the progression. This is looking like a graphite drawing. It doesn't have the computer look of digital. I'm impressed.


----------



## Sorin

Judging by your start you're not new to PS! Started with a gray base to allow not only darks but lights... Looks like you're using transparencies, smudging. Layers so you can work without messing up previous work? Use of the airbrush? Tell the tools you use! I luv PS & my Wacom. Started back when pooters were new.


----------



## Sarah

Sorin said:


> Judging by your start you're not new to PS! Started with a gray base to allow not only darks but lights... Looks like you're using transparencies, smudging. Layers so you can work without messing up previous work? Use of the airbrush? Tell the tools you use! I luv PS & my Wacom. Started back when pooters were new.


Do you have any tips or anything for painting skin? What's your way of doing it? I would love a little help :vs_worry:


----------



## Sarah

Really struggling with this, not sure how its coming along. Ofcourse the skin is just smudgy at the moment, trying to get in the lips, nose, eyes and eyebrows before trying to perfect the skin. 

Any tips would really be great right now.

_Progress;_


----------



## Sorin

You're doing fine... Don't get bogged by high tech. Learn at YOUR stage & the lessons will stay with you cuz yer mistakes are your friends! Thay'll teach you more than successes.


----------



## Butterfly88

Nice! Which tablet? I've been considering getting one.


----------



## Sarah

Butterfly88 said:


> Nice! Which tablet? I've been considering getting one.


Thanks, I purchased a Huion tablet.. I was considering a wacom but to be honest, this tablet is fine for me. I purchased it on amazon for around £60+ 

Here's the link.


----------



## Butterfly88

Thanks for the info, haven't heard of that one.


----------



## Sarah

Butterfly88 said:


> Thanks for the info, haven't heard of that one.


No problem, its not a popular tablet, I had never heard of it either but its still very good. 

More progress. A lot that needs working on though.


----------



## Sarah

just said:


> I'm not a big fan of digital but you are showing the progression. This is looking like a graphite drawing. It doesn't have the computer look of digital. I'm impressed.


Thank you Just, but I fear this may look digital although I'm trying hard for it to look like graphite. :vs_frown:


----------



## Sarah

I'm moving on to the hair, and coming back to the face later.

I suck at hair, so I have no idea where to start  tips?


----------

